
How Rock 'N' Roll Can Explain the U.S. Economy (2013) - leothekim
https://www.npr.org/sections/itsallpolitics/2013/06/15/191605654/how-rock-n-roll-can-explain-the-u-s-economy
======
foamclutching
Alan Krueger, who chaired the White House Council of Economic Advisers under
former President Barack Obama, has died. He was 58.

He served as an economist in the Labor and Treasury departments, specialized
in workforce economics. He conducted influential research on the opioid
epidemic and showed that raising the minimum wage need not cost jobs. His
research on the value of an elite college degree was being cited last week in
connection with the admissions fraud scandal.

Krueger also was a music fan who researched the increasingly winner-take-all
economics in the entertainment industry — work that was featured in a speech
he gave at the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland.

